# overhang lenght on treads over risers?????



## rockey (Sep 1, 2008)

I need some help here as this is something new to me. I am installing new oak treads and painted risers but am unsure about something, is there a "universal" lenght that the tread should overhang the riser?
Thanks in advance for any information you can provide.
Rockey


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

The overhang should be from 3/4" - 1 1/4". Tread depth min. 9 1/4".

Jaz


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

As JazMan said, 3/4" overhang is the minimum IRC code requirement. 1-1/4" is the maximum overhang allowed by code.

FYI, maximum rise is 7-3/4". *Minimum run is 10"* (measured horizontally from nose to nose) in the International code, and has been since 2000. But some areas are still on old codes, so check and see what's applicable in your area.

Here's a link to a great website. On the right side of the page is a .pdf download of a visual interpretation of the stair codes. It is a very handy thing to have printed off when you're building stairs, handrails, or guards.
http://www.stairways.org/codes_standards.htm


----------



## rockey (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks folks for the replys, this really helps me out quite a bit. I wasnt sure how much overhang to leave but i do now.
Thanks once again
Rockey


----------

